# Well, Zimmerman Aint Dead Yet, But Lets Hope He Gets Some Jail Time



## Kiowa (May 7, 2018)

and some prison time in the general population..


----------



## Atthatday (May 7, 2018)

Lock him up!!!!


----------



## nysister (May 7, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> Lock him up!!!!



Or put him down. 

Someone will stand their ground with him one day. I'd be happy to do the Martin family a favor.


----------



## tiffers (May 7, 2018)

He's still alive? Why?


----------



## biznesswmn (May 7, 2018)

Maybe his daddy will bail him out again smh
No consequences, no change in bad behavior


----------



## shasha8685 (May 7, 2018)

So basically, he views his acquittal as permission to do whatever tf he wants.

smh.


----------



## MzLady78 (May 7, 2018)

Sorry, only death will do.


----------



## weaveadiva (May 7, 2018)

shasha8685 said:


> So basically, he views his acquittal as permission to do whatever tf he wants.
> 
> smh.


I mean, he killed someone and walked free. I don't blame him for thinking this way.


----------



## cocosweet (May 7, 2018)

Call me when he gets got.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 7, 2018)

Call me when he's dead.


----------



## Brownie (May 7, 2018)

Can’t believe it’s been that long since that happened...still seems so recent.


----------



## intellectualuva (May 7, 2018)

All that talk about Trayvon being a thug, but look who outchea living that real thug life. smh. I don't understand all these so called tough guys in our communities who already know they got a bid just not handling this dude. 

He's going into Gen Pop, but those dudes aren't going to do anything. Seems like they can only get tough with each other, black women and black children.


----------



## brg240 (May 8, 2018)

This guy keeps commiting crimes and yet

I don't get it bc he isn't even white. But I guess your victims skin color trump's your own


----------



## RossBoss (May 8, 2018)

Evil people live long lives, for the most part. Zimmerman is no different.


----------



## soulfusion (May 8, 2018)

I cannot stand him. Aside from the obvious, those close-set eyes and fatty earlobes just add a component of dumb/stupid to his evil. I really cannot stand to look at him. He's overdue for his ...


----------



## cocosweet (May 8, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> Evil people live long lives, for the most part. Zimmerman is no different.


Which is something I’ve never understood. Demons live forever.


----------



## Sridevi (May 8, 2018)

Every time I see this man is still alive it makes me mad that so-called gangstas in our communities  who have no problem pulling drive-bys on other Black men can’t seem to find Zimmerman’s address. Vigilante justice is seeming more appealing to me lately.


----------



## Sridevi (May 8, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> All that talk about Trayvon being a thug, but look who outchea living that real thug life. smh. I don't understand all these so called tough guys in our communities who already know they got a bid just not handling this dude.
> 
> He's going into Gen Pop, but those dudes aren't going to do anything. Seems like they can only get tough with each other, black women and black children.



I hadn’t even read your comment before I wrote mine but I feel the same way.


----------



## Farida (May 8, 2018)

Stalking? Watch him get probation...


----------



## prettywhitty (May 8, 2018)

A quick death is too good for this man. He’s a man without peace of mind, that’s why he keeps getting into trouble.  What he did to Trayvon was wrong. I believe it haunts and torments him. I hope it does anyway.


----------



## cocosweet (May 8, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> A quick death is too good for this man. He’s a man without peace of mind, that’s why he keeps getting into trouble.  What he did to Trayvon was wrong. *I believe it haunts and torments him. I hope it does anyway*.


Nope. He enjoys rubbing our noses in it too much for that.


----------



## toinette (May 9, 2018)

This animal got away with murdering a black child. I don't give a damn how many white people be terrorizes. In fact, they deserve him.


----------



## Seraphina (May 9, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> A quick death is too good for this man. He’s a man without peace of mind, that’s why he keeps getting into trouble.  What he did to Trayvon was wrong. I believe it haunts and torments him. I hope it does anyway.



Yep.  This reminds me of OJ.  Subconsciously begging to be in trouble.


----------



## TCatt86 (May 9, 2018)

The fact that the hood has not handled him is disappointing. Dudes are dying over $100 drug debts but this **** is still walking around.


----------



## Kimbosheart (May 9, 2018)

Y’all I just saw this. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...immerman-sentenced-20-years-article-1.2833615

I don’t understand Florida.


----------



## Kiadodie (May 10, 2018)

brg240 said:


> This guy keeps commiting crimes and yet
> 
> I don't get it bc he isn't even white. But I guess your victims skin color trump's your own


Same as OJ.. still out here acting a fool never was convicted of the murders. These kind love long miserable lives.


----------



## discodumpling (May 11, 2018)

Nothing but a gruesome grizzly torture filled death will do for this animal. I hope I'm alive to kee-Lee about it with yall!


----------

